# Specs and enclosure sizes for Boston Rally RS12 subs?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey all.
I have a pair of Boston Rally RS12 subs that I want to put into service again, as they have plenty of action in them still. My problem is that I cant remember any specs for them, so that I can calculate enclosure sizes, and they are "too old" to be included on Boston's website. Can anyone of you help me?


----------



## a niner fan (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Specs and enclosure sizes for Boston Rally RS12 subs? (PerL)*

I believe the new G2's (which I believe took the place of the Rally's) take about one cube foot for each. You may want to try a cheaper box first to see.


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Specs and enclosure sizes for Boston Rally RS12 subs? (a niner fan)*

Have you actually tried searching on Boston's site?
Im asking since most manufacturers include out of production or discontinued owners manuals in pdf files archived, such as Rockford.
Just a tought, good luck


----------



## Realtech (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Specs and enclosure sizes for Boston Rally RS12 subs? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Hey all.
I have a pair of Boston Rally RS12 subs that I want to put into service again, as they have plenty of action in them still. My problem is that I cant remember any specs for them, so that I can calculate enclosure sizes, and they are "too old" to be included on Boston's website. Can anyone of you help me?

Great speakers. Very forgiving, and flexible. Inexpensive too. Not an SQL spkr but certainly up to Boston Accustics reputation.
I've built a ton of systems around that woofer.
It's been a while, but I remember using 1 cubic foot + or - 10% for each speaker, sealed. I never liked using them in a vented or ported design. They do better in seperate enclosures (One enclosure with a sealed center divider for 2 speakers) They are very flexible speakers so if it is not exactly 1 cube, it will still work fine. A smaller volume will return a tighter bass response. Larger will tend towards a more resonant "boomier" sound. Use some Polyfill inside the enclosure for extra damping and a tighter sound.


----------

